# U.S.S. Excelsior NX-2000 replacement parts



## Bridger (May 21, 2004)

Hello I wanted to show you a new project which is in progress between Don from dlm-parts Cad64 and me.
For this project we are using 3d-printer because we can create parts never seen before

We are doing replacement parts for the amt excelsior and enterprise b kits

This are the parts that will be created

NX-Bridge http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n133/Bridger1701/NX-2000/Bridge4.jpg
NX-Shuttlebay http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n133/Bridger1701/NX-2000/Shuttlebay-4.jpg
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2958875964/in/photostream/
NX/NCC-Sensordome http://www.st-bilder.de/datein/bilder/Modelle/Excelsior/V2/gallery/B_MODELL_EXCRHQ_104.jpg
NX/NCC mystery bay http://www.st-bilder.de/datein/bilder/Modelle/Excelsior/V2/gallery/B_MODELL_EXCRHQ_185.jpg
NX/NCC torpedo launcher retooled http://www.st-bilder.de/datein/bilder/Modelle/Excelsior/V2/gallery/B_MODELL_EXCRHQ_189.jpg


----------



## Bridger (May 21, 2004)

And another part

http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n133/Bridger1701/NX-2000/Sensordome.jpg

http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n133/Bridger1701/NX-2000/Sensor.jpg

I hope you like it


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

These are gonna be awesome! Are you going to cast the lower sensor dome in clear resin for lighting as well?


----------



## Bridger (May 21, 2004)

I think Don will


----------



## Bridger (May 21, 2004)

I wanted to show you the firts parts done buy Bruce and David my new drawers

Bruce

http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n133/Bridger1701/NX-2000/Enterprise-B.jpg

David

http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n133/Bridger1701/NX-2000/Stage1.jpg
http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n133/Bridger1701/NX-2000/Stage1Render1.jpg
http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n133/Bridger1701/NX-2000/Stage1Render2.jpg
http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n133/Bridger1701/NX-2000/Stage1Render3.jpg


----------



## Dr. Gonzo (Oct 3, 2000)

Sorry for resurrecting a year old thread but whatever came of these? Or did I just miss it? I'd love to see these parts produced


----------

